# Cool looking fish off Pensacola Pier



## cmbrose (Jul 18, 2017)

Caught this yesterday off the pier and thought it was a nice looking fish. Are these normal for around the piers?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty puffer....they are around here in different shapes and sizes. I saw one at 3MB that was about the size of a golf ball.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That is a Scrawled Cowfish.
Very pretty fish and the larger ones (12"+) are very good eating.

Do Cowfish puff up like an actual Puffer/Porcupine fish?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Do Cowfish puff up like an actual Puffer/Porcupine fish?


I thought they do, but heck---I trust your thoughts on it more then mine...


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

They do but not as much as true puffers. I've seen them back themselves into corners when I'm diving and expand to protect themselves. I really like seeing them when I'm sight seeing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Cowfish. I caught one once at the pier. 

They are very rare (to be caught anyways) but are extremely beautiful. The pictures don't do it justice. What others can't see in the picture is that it has like a hexagon/octagon pattern all over it's body. I looked and looked at the one I caught. Just stunning. 

I heard they were poisonous though

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I caught a Red Headed Mattress thrasher once when I was in college. She was poisonous for sure.


----------

